# anbody give a good home to my DD



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I need to find a home for Gilly. kids are at the age where I dont have the time for her that she needs. she is a gorgeous dog, phenomenal hunter, tireless in the field, very well trained, great personality, very loyal. She is an Alpha Female, and will only tolerate harrassment for so long from other dogs. she is great with my kids and the neighbor kids (not so much the neighbor ankle biters). I only hunted 10 days last year due to my oldest's hockey schedule which is only going to get worse and my youngest is now skating also. PM me if you have a good place for her in your life. I will drive her just about anywhere to give her the life she deserves.
she is 8 years old, has many years left in her.

Tough to hit 'submit' button


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

pm sent


----------

